# The E60 Shines



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

I love Titanium Gray, its just a great color for the E60. I spent the afternoon polishing my 530, and thought I'd share the results.


----------



## mdreviews (Dec 13, 2002)

Very Nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

1) What do you use to polish?

2) What color interior is that? Looks like black.


----------



## newbimmer (Aug 19, 2005)

Both cars look very sharp, can't wait to get mine :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

mdreviews said:


> Very Nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 1) What do you use to polish?
> 
> 2) What color interior is that? Looks like black.


This time I used Meguiar's Mirror Glaze No. 21 Professional Synthetic Sealant. This was the first time I used it, and I really like the results. I washed the car before application, and it was extremely to apply- glides on easily and comes off just as easily. So far this is my favorite, I love how easy it was to apply.

My interior is black leather, its a little warm in the summer time, but otherwise its been great


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

Very nice--nothing like a freshly detailed car!


----------



## reb03 (Sep 15, 2005)

Beautiful. Titanium was my first choice but when my M3 sold I needed a car asap and the only Premium, Sport, Logic 7 car in the Orange County/LA area was Silver Grey which was the color of my first M3 and my second choice. I love Silver Grey but liked the Titanium a little better because I don't see nearly as many here in Southern CA.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

stream said:


> Very nice--nothing like a freshly detailed car!


So very true 

BTW You're car looks great!


----------



## pben545i (Oct 9, 2005)

*Rear reflectors*

My 545 6-speed has everything you could want on a car, except for the rear reflectors I see on your 545. How did you get them?


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Your local dealer sells them- they are in the accessory catalog.  You can also find them at Bekkers.com on the internet, I think the price is the same.


----------

